# K&n vs aem cai's.. Which one?



## alexgoat06 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know which one is better. People usually choose k&n over aem. I know AEM uses an aluminum intake tube that is heat treated on the inside unlike k&n that uses plastic tubing which is cheaper and can become bridle from the extreme heat of the engine.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Neither. Stick with a drop-in K&N if you want to go that route. The stock intake and those all work the same.


----------



## alexgoat06 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I thinking more of a svede or a vararam instead now


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Get this and you will not regret it.


----------



## Roeville (Mar 1, 2012)

Svede's OTRCAI has gotten plenty of good reviews on here, and though I wouldn't mind having one myself, I am more than happy with my Vararam. I would say these two are probably my top two for what it's worth.


----------



## alexgoat06 (Aug 27, 2012)

What's the difference with svede or vararam?


----------

